# Badminton XC Thread



## severnmiles (5 May 2007)

For those who couldn't make it today...


----------



## haybales (5 May 2007)

wow! bbci on the internet! was meant to be going to the beach today but watching the xc is more appealing!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

i can hear the sound but the video is really jumpy-what's going on?!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Oh dear, poor Lucy! She went "oddly" over the first parts of that combination.


----------



## burtie (5 May 2007)

First two horses fall, not a great start


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Same thing happened to Dasiy at the Rolex corner 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not a good sign that the 2 first horses fell


----------



## Thistle (5 May 2007)

Daisy fallen too!


----------



## haybales (5 May 2007)

hard luck for daisy


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Poor Daisy falling at the second last after such a fantastic round.


----------



## LEC (5 May 2007)

How did Daisy fall - am at work and missed it!


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

They didn't show it


----------



## LEC (5 May 2007)

I see they have taken the fence out now?


----------



## burtie (5 May 2007)

And another faller


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Ruth Edge is another faller!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

And Ruth fell! Well done Andrew though


----------



## haybales (5 May 2007)

hahaha, andrew's a joker!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

gaaa i want to watch it, stupid ruddy computer!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Dominics first Badminton didn't go too well for him


----------



## burtie (5 May 2007)

I would have called that as three refusals as he crossed his tracks if nothing else but am not an eventing expert so may be wrong?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

hpw do you veiw it??????????????? PLease post a link someone


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Pippa's doing a fantastic job!


----------



## burtie (5 May 2007)

Hav you got sky or freeview?


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/default.stm - a little bit down the page it says Live: Badminton Horse Trials, click watch 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm watching it on BBCi though.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

thank you


----------



## Thistle (5 May 2007)

Diasy fell because the horse slipped on landing so they took fence out.

It the fences in Huntsmans are numbered seperately then crossing tracks doesn't matter as long as he didn't present the horse to the fence.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Hav you got sky or freeview? 

[/ QUOTE ]
got some of freeveiw, and the sky TV guide thing, but can't get all channels if that makes sense......


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Dominic was allowed to continue which was very odd... A circle is counted as a refusal I thought... and he got a refusal and run out as well...


----------



## burtie (5 May 2007)

In that case you can watch on BBCi much better quality go to BB2 and press the red button!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

wooooo watching thanks for the link


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Nope because he didn't present. He's quite hot


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Is the woman commentatng Pippa Funnel?


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

yup!

Dominic is rather scrummy!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Is the woman commentatng Pippa Funnel? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And she's doing a great job of it!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

I can't get BBC on our digbox anymore - it's broke!
But watching it online in my PJs!!!!
Hubby has gone out to get me some chocolate - I'm not moving from this chair!

Love hearing Pippa's views!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Andrew Downes horse is very speedy! He probably thinks he's a racehorse without a noseband!


----------



## haybales (5 May 2007)

ooo i am partial to mr fredericks!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

ohhh that was not very good


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

oopsy


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

eep what happened there with Andrew


----------



## burtie (5 May 2007)

I have to say it all looks very untidy.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

he really is opening his mouth -as pippa said he must have a problem , surely it's making the hoss harder to ride and steer - always seems to be at the buckle end.
I know I couldn't ride like that


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

He was all over the place at the fence he had trouble at.


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

darn it,kids want lunch keep me updated i will be back


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

I'm looking forward to Austins round at 12.16!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

lunch- tell them to make it themselves! 
Priorities lady!!!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

woop woop go Sarah Cohen!!!!!!

clear inside the time!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Is it me or does 'Skawl' seem to get disunited a lot. He doesn't seem to want to get at the fences at the moment


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

PMSL!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Goooo Cutty!!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Ah, apparantly Skwal has a problem with his jaw hence he has no noseband.


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

gawd i couldn't ride that grey thing with its mouth stuck open-it's making me nervous watching!

pwoar Harry Meade!!!!!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

That makes sense.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

LOl - was just going to post that about the delicious Mr Mead!
Hubby's out so I can perv all I like


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Well done him for making it round - I certainly wouldn't have done with that'Skawls' action and mouth!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (5 May 2007)

*wanders in*

finally got home. was it me or did Wexford lady pull up slightly lame at then end? Literally just the last 2 or 3 strides before Sarah got off fast? Hopefully not as she has had so many niggly problems with the mare she deserves some luck.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Didn't see that...
Will keep an eye out for news

OOPs - aw - she was doing so well


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Cripes - as a child all I wanted to do was ride around Badminton and Burghley - now I reckon even if someone gave me a horse that could do it with his eyes closed I would run away and hide!!
My heart is in my mouth watching it!


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

I thought that too, just a bit short.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

ooo-  nearly had a bath


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

sarnies my dear, sarnies


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

quick thinking though


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a rider-cam and if so, who's got it?


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

i hope Wexford Lady's alright she jumped a brilliant round!


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Saw that coming at the huntsman close!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

Emma's horse is stunning, yum


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

i don't think Pippa likes Jan!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

oh god nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Poor poor Sqwal 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 RIP x


----------



## Santa_Claus (5 May 2007)

ok that is freaky. Housemate said something horrid was going to happen just as Skawl finished and omg sad very sad.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

OMG the grey has just died- thats so awful, I'm shaking


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

OMG - I feel awful now
Bloody hell


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Poor Skwal 
	
	
		
		
	


	





How very sad

Thats such a shame, hope everyone is ok


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

Oh dear god that poor horse he put up such a good performance!


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

omg he hit his head in that ditch did he!!!!


----------



## _April_ (5 May 2007)

So terrible.  I only just started watching so didn't see it go round.  Poor horse RIP


----------



## pixie (5 May 2007)

doh, poor Skwal


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

That must have been awful - they would have been elated he got round and was safe and for him to collapse and die at the finish.
My heart goes out to the owners and the rider.


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

I had tears in my eyes when Clare Balding told the horrible news 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poor boy


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

it is just not what you think will happen after 
	
	
		
		
	


	





rip xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

RIP Skwal

thats so sad


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

Austin O Connor : "It WAS bloody hard work!"

lol!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

bless - you don't say!
I'm exhausted watching it


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

He had a superb round considering it was Hobby De Mee's first 4 star


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Hoss doesn't want to go now, lost his confidence a bit I think


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

come on horsey


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Good boy
lol


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

go little tiger!!!!!
its only dinky!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Pippa really doesn't like Jan does she LOL


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

nope methinks she wants to get her hands on that horse!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

lol - it makes good commentary though, rather than the usual people that jinx riders by saying they'll go clear etc!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

bloody hell


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

WELL SAT!!!!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

Phoebe's a bloody good rider!


im going to jinx her now


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Yeah, commentry is ace


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

I love Little Tiger!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

crikey that little horse has a quick action! Really attacks it's fences - must be lovely to ride something that is loving it.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Why are they all missing out that fence not long before the end? Has it been taken out?


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

yup


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

think a few have been taken out because of the going


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Someone fell after slipping on mading I think - I wasn't watching then though


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

good horse!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

it was Daisy Dick on Hope Street


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

ohhhhh


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Noooo, poor Phoebe


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

did i just hear that Phoebe's fallen?!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Aw no!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

I do like little tiger 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Oh, just as I typed that she fell off


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

yep


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

well done getting on again


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Awwwww 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poor girl, glad shes back on tho


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

She's going on! yay!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

He just didn't land


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

go on girl!!!!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

getting stressed now, dont want to see another horse die,or rider hurt for that matter


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Eeeep, trouble at the water!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Wow well done for the lad on the chesnut to stay on


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Crikey!!!
What a jump!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Awww 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Pippa's finished, i liked hearing her


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Partly Pickled has a Huuuuuge jump!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Ian is a very good commentator though!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

How big is Lucinda Fredricks horse??


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Lucinda's about to head off, I lovely Headley Brittania!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Bye Pippa - Starkey next!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

bbc 2 soon, will be watching tv and computer at the same time!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

she's about the 15.2hh mark


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Yay, Little Tiger has completed! Only 15hh, and the minimum height for international competitions in the UK, pity that Karen O'Connor can't compete over here!


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

I can't decide if I want to watch the telly (better picture) or stay on the computer!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

Little Tiger = &lt;3

come on Brit!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

I'm watching the TV whilst typing on here!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Wow!! Only 15hh??? That could be my horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Yeh, i wish


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

I'm watching on internet, most annoying flicking 2 and fro!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

im switching between realplayer on the puter and HHO!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

aww bless Brit's ears are locked forward!

lurve the pink colours


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

I've stolen my dad's laptop so i can watch it on tv too


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

love Headley Brittania
Ever since H+H did an article on her, I have been really interested


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Oh well I guess its the TV then!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Are they showing the same things now??


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

Quick, flick to BBC 2!! Oooh, just saw Lucy's fall- OUCH!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

BBC2 is showing the rest of the xc action


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

it says if you go to BBC 2 its live-i don't think so!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

looks like it - I'll watch tv for a bit and then back to PC
This is too much for my small brain to cope with!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Will be back after though!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

I like this thread 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Almost makes up for not being there


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

back on


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

ooh Olly Townend commentating-why don't we get to see him?!!!


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Ruth Edge has withdrawn her second horse

Pascal has just had a fall at the colt pond.


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

oh no Two Tyme is fab!

don't blame her though


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Yep, I saw Pascals fall, hope Ruth is ok!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

isthe TV several minutes behind the live stuff on the computer?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

I'm liking the mini mare!! Lucinda Fredericks i think


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

yip it is, shes a lovely mare


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

what a jumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

i think she's playing a bit risky, Brit looks rather strong


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

she pulls like a train lol


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

go lucinda!!!!!!

bloody brilliant round!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

well done her


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

yay go headley britannia!!


----------



## haybales (5 May 2007)

brit is amazing!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (5 May 2007)

how cute is their kid!!!


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

aah Lucinda's little girl is so sweet!


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

aww bless the Fredricks!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

What a lovely interview Lucinda and Clayton gave- and thier stunning little girl,  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well done Lucinda


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

everyone:

aaawwwww!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)




----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]







everyone:

aaawwwww!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Sooo cute! I saw that photo in the interview they did with Your Horse, they are a great partnership


----------



## Thistle (5 May 2007)

Their interview brought tears to my eyes, such a lovely family. When the little girl put her arms round both their necks.


----------



## Jiffy (5 May 2007)

With Lucinda &amp; Clayton as parents that little girl will be the next Zara Ph. in 20yrs time!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

oh dear,atleast he pulled up


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

sh!t there's blood everywhere!

now why didn't Amy Tryon pull up that soon?


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

I hope Icare D'Auzey is ok!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Cregwarrior is such a flyer of a horse!


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

that french chestnut was lovely! hope he hasnt hurt himself


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

crossed everything


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

another pulled up


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

OMG, what happened. Did he stab himself with the flag?


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

think so


----------



## burtie (5 May 2007)

Hope someone can get a pressure bandage on that PDQ, hopefully the vets get to him. Bit worrying that have stopped the course


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

french horse has done a artery, vets there


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

whys he been held up? is it the french horse?


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

yes


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

yep french horse cut an artery equine ambulance there


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

hope hes ok


----------



## haybales (5 May 2007)

nice to see toddy!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

can't believe it, i turned round when the french horse injured itself, completely missed it!!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

your lucky you did


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2007)

why, what happened?


----------



## Thistle (5 May 2007)

Not looking good


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

not looking good it taking to long


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Took the flag out over the vicarage Vee and it cut him- you could see the blood over his back legs.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (5 May 2007)

you could see it squirting out, but BBC where quick to change the camera as it really wasnt a pretty sight!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

blood was just running out of it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i am sprinking like mad for horsey


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

I thought it was sand at first caught on his belly, but thwn I saw his back legs
An artery is a massive thing to stem the blood flow, fingers crossed the wait is just because they don't want to move the horse too soon and not the worst case scenario.


----------



## Thistle (5 May 2007)

I suppose it will take longer to stem the flow as the heart is working hard from the competition. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## burtie (5 May 2007)

hopefully the fact it is taking long is a good sign.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

And on his beely is a hard place to secure a pressure bandage - especially on a horse already pumping with adrenaline.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

*belly


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

have the screens come down?
looked like it


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

stabilised


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Looks like he is going to be allright


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Sounds like they have stabalised (sp) him now and will move him soon. 

I feel for the poor guy that is waiting to restart too. Must be so hard for them both.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

I thought I saw the trailer move about 5 minutes ago...

Looks like it is good news.

I feel for Jonty - must be a real difficult situation - worrying about what has happened ahead and also what you are going to do to switch your horse back on


----------



## iamlovingmyjob (5 May 2007)

they have just said he is stable and off to the hospital


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

horse is fine apparently, just took a bit of time stopping the bleeding


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Quinze kilometre away! lol

that's 15 non?


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

good news about french horsie


----------



## BroadfordQueen (5 May 2007)

than heavens!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

here we go....!

Hope Jonty makes it round after the wait


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

glad he is being moved &amp; still thinking about him


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

listen to the cheers


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

dogggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

bloody well ridden


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

did you see the dog?


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Crikey everyone is cheering loudly!

Naughty dog - not so keen on puppies at these events tbh


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

I saw a similar thing at Burghley years ago - but the dog ran in front of the fence and very neary got trodden on


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Will Jonty be eliminated for the pins coming out?


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

cracking jump, they should blame the dog for the jump coming down!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

I love dogs I do but why must you bring them to these events, you are asking for trouble.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Don't think so - it's a safety thing not a penalty thing


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

ohhh


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

that was close at the water! annoying dog, people should show more respect the amount of dedication and hard work the riders put in


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Hope the horse makes a full recovery in hospital, Jonty is such a cool rider, glad his horse went well after being stopped for so long! Stupid puppy though, why do people feel the need to bring their dog to events like that?!?!?


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

go Caroline Powell


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

did he get 20pens for the water? im a bit confused


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Utterly agree Castle, poor judgement especially for a puppy.


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

i think they're going to have to debate it!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

good horse


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

Dare I ask what the puppy did?


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

oh dear


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

well done Jonty!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

ran out at the vic v &amp; chased him


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Gosh, Jonty himself is very lame indeed!!!!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

rider is lame


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Dare I ask what the puppy did? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Got loose and chased Jonty for a little way, very distracting and dangerous.


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

What did Jonty do to his leg?

Why cant people keep hold of their dogs?


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

that little grey's super


----------



## hatters (5 May 2007)

I dont think jonty would knocked the one down in the vic v if it hadnt been for the dog, it came at the horse from the side!


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

I love the way he jumped out of the lake, super horse!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

I hope Jonty will be alright


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

Wouldn't you feel dreadful if that was your dog though?! 
Is there no rule saying you have to keep them on leads?


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
What did Jonty do to his leg?

Why cant people keep hold of their dogs? 

[/ QUOTE ]
He hit it off the flag at Huntsmans Close I think


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

What do you think he injured himself on?


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

me too, he looked like he was in agony


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

ich liebe Frank Ostholt!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

When they showed the replay it didn't look as if it was there. 

So, not sure what he has done to it. 

Hope he is ok though.


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

I'm one to talk, I had a collie puppy and let go of her at Hickstead and she chased Jessica Chesneys horse across the practise ring 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I was really embarrased and have never taken my dog with me anywhere like that again


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

maybe pulled/hit something on those water jumps? he did land stiff on horse neck


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Over to you!!!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

I do like him


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Might well of done.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I take it what ever he has done, he can't be very comfy as he hasn't come out to speak to Claire yet! (haven't most of them that have completed spoken to her?)


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

isn't Over To You a fantastic horse, he's making nothing of those fences


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

Over To You looks amazing for a 19yr old                          hes flying!!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

matt rocks


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

How bubbly is Matt???????


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

PING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

i like Matt lol


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Pmsl - I think the guy should be sponsored by Red Bull!!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Nah, he is far too quiet for that........


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

blody hell, oty really gave that lake one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





what a jumper


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Lmao


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

He jumped perfectly out of the lake and over the upright, love him!


----------



## hatters (5 May 2007)

Matt is cool! How happy is he? haha!


----------



## zlooker (5 May 2007)

i love over to you, how nice is he and he is making that course look like a doodle!


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

go on son


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

I take it there is a bit of arab in the horse that has just come home?


----------



## hatters (5 May 2007)

Would love Jeanette to win tomorrow!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Over to you and Janette Brakewell have done it again, what a partnership!!!


----------



## kcourtil (5 May 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

He is usually good at showjumping, he deserves a win at his final Badminton!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

Was it Over To You, that had a fall at the bounce of the lake about 2005? Whoever it was nearly squished the rider if it helos!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

The horse is quite old isn't it? 

I hope it has a great time jumping tomorrow. Will very nice for them to go out on a high.


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

He's 19, absolutely amazing horse!


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

Gemma Tattersall's jumping a nice round, she lives just up the road from me. I often see her out hacking.


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Gemma and Jesters Quest are a lovely partnership


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Ah damn, they had a bit of trouble just there!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Bless him!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Nice to hear Jeanette say he has been the same for the last 5 years and doesn't show his age at all and he is still going to do some one day events.


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

I hope the pair of them win tommorow 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, that would be lovely


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

It sure would!!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

He loves his job too, he wouldn't still be competing at his age if he didn't!


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

Spoke too soon lol!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

Oh dear


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Really interested in Kims round!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

The american rider is off and is the closest contender to Lucinda- if she goes clear, good luck.


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Woah, close one there!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

Very well sat


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

I am LOVING Kim's horse, what a jumper.


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

I think she may well take some of the safer slower roots.


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

What a jump out if the water!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Very impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

absolutely


----------



## iamlovingmyjob (5 May 2007)

Winsome adante is my stepbrother's horse's half brother if any of you get that


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

Was that a refusal?


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Oooooops!!!!!!!!

Did the horse take a step back????


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Clear for Kim and yes, I think it would be a refusal.


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

.2 behind! 

Leaderboard is very tightly packed at the mo.


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

that's cool 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Is his horse a good jumper too?


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Hildago is not going to get a refusal for the step back, still clear.



Damm, the step takes another!!!!!!!


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

Ouch


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Oh no! Poor Nicholas


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh I didn't like that!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

That looked a tad painful! 
And some people think Horse Riding is easy!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Very lucky to not get a refusal there. Will be intersting to see it on replay.

edited because I keep sneezing!


----------



## hatters (5 May 2007)

Felt for him then, had a nice jump in as well.


----------



## iamlovingmyjob (5 May 2007)

He is a brill jumper, he mainly does dressage with him though and a bit of jumping


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

well sat


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

That could have been very nasty if he caught a leg in between


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Sarah's round is soon!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Well done Piggy!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

What a horse out of the water!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Well done, can not say how well they did to sort themselves out, as Mike said- partnership!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

Hehe, gawd, if I went round Badminton they would have to turn the sound off! The language I would be spurting


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Me too! It would be like watching the "Osbournes: Do Badminton"


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

they are saying on the badminton chat room ICARE D'AUZAY has been PTS he lost to much blood


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

I really hope not, please not let that be true.


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

How awful, I hope its not true


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Bloody hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very well sat!


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

wait untill you hear the official press release about it. horses can loose a hell of alot of blood before it gets too much. I for one would be very sceptical as he was stable in the ambulance and i cant see him loosing much more blood by the time he got to the hospital as they wouldnt have moved him untill the bleeding was stopped


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

All of us in the front room jumped up and gasped, well sat!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

God, I hope not!!!!!!!!!!! Wonder how they know!?


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

taken from badminton chat room 
" [ QUOTE ]
 ICARE D'AUZAY... had to be put down as lost too much blood, friend who is grooming had her rider pulled out at last min, sam griffith, as two horses now been put down.  

[/ QUOTE ] 
so I don't know if it right i hope not!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Pmsl!!!!!!!! 

Do you pull back on your imaginary reins too!?  

Certainly no jumping up and down for me! It's proving and effort to get my next tissue out of the box!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Claire - says not!!!!


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

they have just said the horse is recovering at the vet hosp so it hasnt been PTS


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

Clare Balding just said he was ok


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

The french horse is still alive.


Yep, all arms and no brains


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

did you hear that its not true!!! he has not been pts person on badminton chat room must have it wrong!!!!
That good, that teach me to go in to other forums


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

So glad he's ok, poor lad


----------



## hatters (5 May 2007)

That horse looks huge! 
Is the rider really tiny?


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

[quote
Yep, all arms and no brains 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I'm sure thats not the case in RL.


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

It is a very big horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, think the rider is quite small as well though


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

She looks tiny on him!


----------



## hatters (5 May 2007)

Its how I look on anything over 16hh! Pea on a drum!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Oh okay, perhaps a brain cell but I lost it somewhere.........


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

NZ rider pulled up by stewards because of a nosebleed


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Its how I look on anything over 16hh! Pea on a drum! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im five foot, I know what you mean- Anything 15hh over is tall for me


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

That was a bit nifty! I wonder if anyone has ever gone over a jump and just gone
"OH S......."!
Should imagine they have


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

ouch!!


----------



## sugarnspice (5 May 2007)

Ohhh, ouch!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

You wouldn't go on my 17.2hh then!? 

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that was not nice!!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

I think that is the reason that they don't have microphones on the riders


----------



## Seahorse (5 May 2007)

Ouch that was a nasty fall, poor horse


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhh oli


----------



## lizzie_liz (5 May 2007)

Olli is down and out!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
You wouldn't go on my 17.2hh then!? 



[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yes, just because I look small doesn't mean I do not ride them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





What a shame for Tom Cruise, looked quite nasty but all healthy.


----------



## hatters (5 May 2007)

Same, im 5"2 but love getting on something big!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Same, im 5"2 but love getting on something big! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now, had I a naughty mind and taken that sentence out of context........


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh yes, just because I look small doesn't mean I do not ride them grin [ QUOTE ]
 Cool!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I know some people just won't. My girl is a huge softie.

I'm so surprised that horse didn't do itself an injury landing on top of the jump like that. Hope it stays sound.


----------



## CaroG21 (5 May 2007)

What happened to Oli and Tom Cruise? Went out of the room for two mins and missed it!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Both horse and rider fell at a timber in the woods.


----------



## beckymed (5 May 2007)

they got an awkward stride and oli pushed for a long one and the horse wasnt to confident


----------



## hatters (5 May 2007)

Haha, I kinda thought it when I pressed submit - thought noone else would be as smutty!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Last horse of the day........


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

Andrew really does ride by the seat of his pants!!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Well, that's it.


Well done Andy for going clear, not sure what too say for Polly for giving up- I am sure just saving the horse.

What a shame some of the best riding we could see will be over shadowed by deaths. RIPx


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Not the best year for Badminton 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 RIP laddy x


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

I'm 5ft 4 and look perfect on a 15.3hh, and I don't look too bad on a 16.3hh either!


----------



## Mooch (5 May 2007)

They did loose the French horse too!!! 

What a terrible shame!


----------



## iamlovingmyjob (5 May 2007)

The french horse has Died 
	
	
		
		
	


	





R.I.P Boy


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

A real shame - I really thought they had saved him


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

I have tears in my eyes for the second time today, poor boy


----------



## CaroG21 (5 May 2007)

RIP  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

its very sad not the best year
RIP


----------



## severnmiles (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Dominic was allowed to continue which was very odd... A circle is counted as a refusal I thought... and he got a refusal and run out as well... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not odd, he didn't present!


----------



## severnmiles (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He's quite hot 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm..I think I'll start the 'We love Dominic R clique'


----------



## severnmiles (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 *wanders in*

finally got home. was it me or did Wexford lady pull up slightly lame at then end? Literally just the last 2 or 3 strides before Sarah got off fast? Hopefully not as she has had so many niggly problems with the mare she deserves some luck. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lame!  And Cutty pulled up and jumped off extra quick too!  So, so glad Hide and Seek had such a fab round and she thinks he could be an Olympic horse, knew him at Lucy's when he'd just come from Vere P's.  Bless him


----------



## severnmiles (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Pmsl - I think the guy should be sponsored by Red Bull!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol me too!  Well done to Matt and Mungo, looked like Mungo gave him a fab ride!!  And what an interview...nice to see happy Matty!


----------



## teapot (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
He's quite hot 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm..I think I'll start the 'We love Dominic R clique'  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

please can I join - god he's yummyyyyyy


----------



## JM07 (5 May 2007)

favourite round of the day.........J B and Over To You.

FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## spaniel (5 May 2007)

Fave for me...well joint honours...Andrew Nicholson and (for the second year running) Harry Meade.


----------

